
Ask HN: What is the best use of a scatterplot you have ever seen? - CrazyInNewYork
I am preparing a paper for school about scatterplots. Their benefits and use cases. Would be cool to have some examples of especially great ones.
======
Someone
[http://datavis.ca/papers/friendly-
scat.pdf](http://datavis.ca/papers/friendly-scat.pdf) has a section
_”remarkable scatterplots in the history of science”_

That section mentions the Hertzprung-Russell diagram as a fine example.

------
tenken
Showing my boss 1 week ago the median salary wage for all employees of a
specific job title ... :D

~~~
CrazyInNewYork
What happened?

